# Locust



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post but this forum has been brilliant whilst I got acquainted with my new little fellow.
Anyhow a couple of weeks back I brought some adult locust because they were going cheap, I was concerned they would be too big, but my little guy absolutely loved them. My question is how many adult locust can he have per evening? He's 4 months old so nearly full size. If I only give him one he sprints round his cage looking for more, but I don't want to make him ill by giving him too much.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

How many inches long is this cricket from head to tip of wings? If they're more than 3 inches I suggest giving only 2 per serving if they are less than 2 inches he can have like 4-5 per serving. Locusts serve as one of the key prey items of desert hedgies in the wild but they are very high in protein so watch out when feeding kibbles as well


----------

